# Fühler Für HLK Temp, Druck



## wasduwolle (17 April 2009)

Hallo Ich bin gerade zum erstenmal dabei eine Gebäude HLK zu planen.
Speziell das Thema Fühler beschfätigt mich.
Bis jetzt verwende ich die Siemensprodukte
https://hit.sbt.siemens.com/HIT/fs_...og&RT=new Date().getTime()&WINX=1015&WINY=733

Gibt es da nicht günstige Alternativen für Raumtemp, Luftdiff,...Fühler??
Wo gibts die billigsten PT100 Kabelfühler?

Danke schon mal


----------



## M_K (18 April 2009)

Schau mal bei Thermokon, die fertigen teilweise auch die Fühler für Siemens.


----------



## MSB (18 April 2009)

Was Temperaturfühler anbelangt verwenden wir für derartiges Sachen von denen:
http://www.fuehlersysteme.de/index.php

Luftdiff ... willst du das messen oder nur überwachen?
Diff-Druck Schalter nehmen wir von http://www.dungs.de/de/

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## wasduwolle (21 April 2009)

Danke.
Luftdiff.. will ich messen


----------



## wasduwolle (21 April 2009)

*Raumfühler*

Was würdet Ihr als Raumtempmessung nehmen? Einen Raumpendelfühler?

Es sind teilweise Großraumbüros und Teilweise kleine Räume mit ca. 15-20m²

Danke


----------



## wasduwolle (22 April 2009)

*3-Draht Fühler?*

Sollte ich 3 Draht fühler nehmen? Sie sind teilweise 20-40m vom I/O entfernt?


----------

